# Dryer lint, what's the deal?



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

As I was doing landry this morning I when to clean-out the dryer lint and thought about this forum. I've seen the subject of dryer lint a number of times here somewhere but, I have no idea what it's used for. With a family of 5 I have a ton of this stuff and if it can be used for something Halloween then I'm in. Can someone clue me in?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Some people use it for a paper mache type technique
Dryer Lint Clay
1 1/2 c Lint from the dryer
1 c Water
1/2 c Regular flour
2 drops Wintergreen mint flavouring
(What the heck is this for.. so it dont sour)
Old newspaper
Paint
Place the lint in a saucepan and cover it with the water.
When the lint is saturated, add the flour and stir until it is smooth.
Add the drops of wintergreen oil flavouring. 
Cook the mixture, stirring constantly, until it forms peaks and holds together. (Serve steaming hot to freinds and family.. Echhh.)
Pour it onto newspaper to cool.
Shape and model figures, or cover a form with it, such as a balloon,or skull mold 
Allow to dry for 3 to 5 days, then paint and decorate as required


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Eyes I use dryer lint clay all the time. Here is the link to my How To.
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=782

It's lots of fun to work with. I now use a small electric food processor when making my lint. It helps to break up the lint to get a smoother consistency. I substitue salt for the wintergreen. It's suppose to help keep it from molding while drying. 
Keep in mind that the lint clay needs several warm days to dry completely before adding on more layers.


----------



## AuntBite (Jan 24, 2007)

Glad y'all posted on this subject again. I have lots-o-lint and am ready to try it. Have a couple of questions though...

If it's like clay, how long does it stay workable?
Do you have to use kosher salt or will the table kind work?
Can you save any that is unused say in a zip-lock in the fridge?

Thanks for the info and BTW...Great work!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Wow! Thats wicked! Imma try that!*


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks Lilly and Black cat, I've bookmarked the "how to" for later use. This looks like a great itea because you can build just about anything you can think of...very cool.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

If it's like clay, how long does it stay workable? 
I make one batch at a time so never had any left over.

Do you have to use kosher salt or will the table kind work? 
I use the kosher salt because it seems to keep the dryer lint clay from molding when in the drying process.

Can you save any that is unused say in a zip-lock in the fridge. I would imagine it would keep for a few days in a zip-lock bag. Like I said I make one batch at a time before making more.

Here's another project I did with the dryer lint clay........
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/health fair April 04/Bat Thing/


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

What I can tell you from living with Black Cat's finished pieces, is that if you use a gray colored lint, to make arms, or hands, it dries as hard as a rock, but just from looking at it you'd swear it was short fur. Black Cat is the foremeost proponent of the process from all of the forums I've read, and she uses it to make bats, headstones, and anything else you'd normally think of making with mache.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I have lots of dog hair mixed in with my lint. Could be an interesting texture. or justy yucky
Any thoughts?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Haunted we have 3 cats and a dog so the dryer lint I use has ton's of hair in it. It just adds to the furlike look once the lint clay dries. I have found it necessary to use a small food processor when making up a batch of home grown lint clay. It makes the clay smooth and breaks up any large clumps of hair. I've gotten lint clay from friends without doggy hair to use for a smoother looking application.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for that information.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow - i need to try this--must tell wife dont throw out lint, now she 's really going to think im nuts


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah I told mine, but she already tinks Im nuts. I have a small collection going already. Joy!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

It also makes really weird hair as well.
I mix elmers glue, water, dryer lint, and wig scraps. Sort of a dryer lint potpourri Krough style


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Interesting idea.


would belly button lint work too?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Only if it is celebrity belly button lint!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Here is a picture of one of my tombstones that I used dryer lint clay on. It gave it a 3D look. 
tombstones :: 1st layer of dryer lint clay applied to wire cage picture by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Black Cat said:


> Here is a picture of one of my tombstones that I used dryer lint clay on. It gave it a 3D look.
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/tombstones/?action=view&current=P7260014.jpg


I just checked out your album...nice job on those stones! Do you use actual stones for your models, or are these original designs? Looks good...I like youre aging and weathering effects.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats spackle? Drywall stuff?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Spackle is a compound used to fill holes and cracks in plaster. 
I don't know much about what it is made out of.

Black Cat,
What is the benefit of the lint clay as opposed to papier mache or monster mud? It is that the lint is cheap and free or are there some other advantages to it? Just curious about this medium compared to others. I have not worked with anything like this before.


Krough, I love that effect on the skull.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Dave, After searching the internet for tombstones, I then choose a design and then find an epitaph to fit my stone according to the size of the foam I'm using. Once that is accomplished I adjust the font size to fit. My "LILY" stone was strickly my idea. I was looking to create something different.

Haunted, I like using the dryer lint clay since it involves less mess. I don't need to get my hands all gooey from the paper mache paste. Lint Clay doesn't stick to your hands, is cheap and easy to apply with a rubber or plastic spatula. It also dries harder and you only need to apply one coat of it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Black Cat said:


> Here is a picture of one of my tombstones that I used dryer lint clay on. It gave it a 3D look.
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/tombstones/?action=view&current=P7260014.jpg


I love your tombstones Black Cat! Mine are getting on in years and I need to add some fresh ones and enlarge my cemetary.

How did you do your words and pictures/designs? Did you get them off of actual stones? Or did you make them up and print them out. I used an exacto knife. Slow going to be sure.

Your stones are wonderful. And I was amazed at how cool the lint clay worked! I want to add some more detail and embellishment like that.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

TY IshWitch. With all my stones, I search for epitaphs that I liked. Then I find a font style that would work well for my stone. All of the names and dates on the stones are made up. Once all that is decided, I print it out from the computer. All the wording is then cut and taped into position on the stones. Same goes for the picture on the stone. Once I'm happy with the layout I start by burning through the paper into the styrofoam using a pencil tip on my wood burner. My wood burner is wired to a dimmer switch so I can controll the amount of heat. Once all the letters and picture are burned, I then remove all the taped downed paper. I go back and freehand deeper melts into the foam as needed. 

With the dryer lint clay stone, I drew on the shape of the lily of the valley leaves with a sharpie marker. Then I cut wire and made a cage over the sharpie lines. I just pushed the wires into the foam and adjusted the height of it accordingly. After the cage was put into place I then took some elmers glue and placed some on each wire that went into the foam. Once the glue dried I started applying dryer lint clay to it with a spatula. All of the lily flowers and stems the dryer lint clay was placed directly onto the styro foam forming the stem and the flowers freehand. 

I'm hoping to make a few more stones this year using the lint clay. Just waiting for it to get a little warmer here in Jersey before I tackle that project.


----------

